
Get an unbiased opinion on if you should get out of bed - wiemee
http://shouldigetup.com/
======
akie
This site assumes that I am the one who decides whether or not I should get
out of bed, but since I had a kid three years ago I haven't had much of a say
anymore...

~~~
mabbo
I used to set my alarm for 7am. Now I have a cat who feels 6:50am is more
appropriate and is incredibly accurate in his ability to tell me it is that
time.

~~~
na85
Be the Alpha and get a squirt bottle instead of letting a cat dictate when you
can and can't sleep.

~~~
tkjef
A bit harsh for that 10 minutes. I like being woke up by my cat. Most of the
time.

------
tony_null
What's the weather got to do with getting out of bed? I sleep in a house with
walls and a roof to protect me from that stuff.

~~~
deckar01
Sometimes it's nice to get up early and go outside to get a little fresh air
before the daily grind.

~~~
coldpie
I live in Minnesota. We had a warm (7 deg C) day a couple of weeks ago after
months of sub-freezing temps, and I was reminded of how good it feels to be
outside and not miserable. I actually got to the office, made a cup of coffee,
then left the office again just to walk around outside and enjoy the outdoors.

Probably sounds crazy to people with shorter winters, but you really don't
know what you have until you don't have it.

~~~
cylinder
I was just reflecting on how much life is easier when you have a mild winter
(this year, NYC). Aside from temps, the past 12 months here have been
incredibly sunny. The summer and fall were perfect. Thank you El Niño.

------
mikeash
I expected this to be one of those joke web sites that just says "YES" any
time you load it. I don't entirely get the point of "should I get up?"
sometimes saying no.

~~~
wyldfire
Since it told me "yes" (because the weather is nice?), I still kinda think
that's what it is.

~~~
the_watcher
It told me yes because the weather is awful here.

------
Grollicus
IF you're sitting in bed reading HN, then yes, you should get up.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I often check HN in bed as a way to wake my brain up after sleeping, works for
me. Besides, being lazy in bed is not necessarily time wasted.

------
zoffix222
Ehhh... so it's a weather website? What's that got to do with whether I should
get up >_<

~~~
mfoy_
If there's going to be crazy precipitation... maybe I'll just stay in bed.

Without checking the weather though, anytime it's rainy in the morning I
always feel 300% more lethargic, as if some primal instinct is saying "it's
raining out there, better just not."

~~~
drostie
I like to think it's that the sound of rain is _so relaxing_ that I am just in
a state of pure comfort and that's why I don't want to get out of bed.

I also have a folder of rain sounds collected off of archive.org and some
other places, for when I want to get deep work like programming done. I feel
much better at creative tasks when I'm relaxed by rain sounds.

------
stanislavb
Another interesting app/site that I'm using to help me get out of bed is
EarlyRisersHub . You check in every day and earn points, and compete with
others this way.
[http://www.earlyrisershub.com](http://www.earlyrisershub.com)

~~~
NegatioN
Interesting! I've grown a bit tired of gameification of real life with apps,
but this made me realize that it's really helpful to Kickstart a new habit.

~~~
viewer5
$1,000 stretch goal: Will stretch before climbing out of bed

$2,500 stretch goal: Will stretch after climbing out of bed

$5,000 stretch goal: Will perform universe-encompassing long yawn during
duration of both stretches

------
trtmrt
It is working something in background but nothing is happening.

~~~
tdkl
It apparently needs location access to show anything. No thanks.

~~~
majewsky
Well duh. How is it supposed to make any statement about the situation at your
place when it does not know your location?

The only alternative is: return (rand() > RAND_MAX/2) ? "Yes" : "No";

~~~
Kristine1975
Assuming a perfect random number generator, this would be the only way to make
the website's answer truly "unbiased." Right now it has a heavy bias on the
weather.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
That's still biased towards a very lazy lifestyle.

------
dancsi
Doesn't work in the latest Chrome Dev, the dev console says that you need to
use HTTPS in order to call getCurrentPosition().

------
matheweis
It doesn't seem to work in Safari on iOS :(

------
Grue3
Wouldn't this decision heavily depend on whether, and when I have to go to
work today?

~~~
dood
Personally, I've found myself sleeping better and feeling happier when I
manage to stick to an early start, regardless of whether I'm working or when.

For a long time I generally got up as late as I could get away with, but am
now very glad I managed to coax myself into being a (relatively) early-riser.

------
AznHisoka
If you're up and reading in bed the answer is almost always yes. You never
want your brain to associated laying in bed with anything other than sleep or
sex.

~~~
incongruity
I find this so ridiculous - both as someone who has worked in research
psychology and as a person who, like many others, has a bed and likes to
sleep...

If we were such simple creatures that we could be so easily conditioned to not
sleep because of previous non-sleep activities in bed, sex of all things would
be one of the biggest drivers of insomnia. It produces a significant reward
and we're very much wired to want it - as such, it would make a powerful
unconditioned stimulus if anything could. Therefore, the previous poster's
claim isn't even valid on its face. Sex should absolutely be done elsewhere if
we're so easily conditioned away from sleep.

Instead, I'd substitute the idea that things like light exposure _do_ matter
(so tv and digital tools are often counter to falling asleep). Another useful
idea is the rule of thumb that if you're trying to sleep but can't, after some
period of time of tossing and turning, get up, keep the lights dim but do
something else and come back in a little bit and try to get yourself in the
sleep groove again. It's conceptually not so different from a pilot aborting a
landing and going around again, I guess.

~~~
mbrock
If you're having sex while reading this, you should definitely stop. You don't
want to associate browsing Hacker News with anything except procrastinating at
work... so put your pajamas back on.

------
mobiuscog
Asking for location / weather IS NOT UNBIASED.

------
rsfern
The temperature would be a nice addition -- it may be a sunny morning where I
am, but it's also 21 degrees (-6 C).

~~~
bryanlarsen
Temperature is much less important than the 4 factors they do list, in my
opinion.

Right now it's -23C here, with no wind and a bright sun reflecting off of
perfect powder. It's so beautiful that it's one of those days you contemplate
skipping work -- there are not too many nice skiing days left this season.

------
innertracks
The weather being reported is much more optimistic than what I'm seeing
outside my window.

------
hobarrera
Funny, it picked up my location perfectly, but the time is off by one hour.

------
fijal
NaN mm/hour - not interested

